# Reinforcements Have Arrived...some anyway..



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Just a sneek peek at what "supply" sent me today....Ready for round 2????


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Ah Oh!!!*


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i just keep staring at that picture with awe....


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Man, when I was in the navy I had trouble getting the right o-ring from supply. 

Those are some really good looking smokes there!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh my!!! sweet bejeebers!!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Whoa!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn! Very nice.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn Doc - you don't mess around.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Where exactly does one enlist?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn...it's not just a cigar, it's an adventure!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, those look tasty, especially the Cuaba's!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!

Very Very Nice.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Uh......uh......uh.......uh.........uh........yep.......  




:ms NCRM


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

See, Virginia boys (and girl, sorry Anita) know how to truely bomb. Nice munitions NavyDoc.


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow! That's a stockpile alright
Hmmm... 
Don't people with that much ammo need some sort of special licence?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Yea....a license to practice medicine....  Time to hit the neewbees...Well, newer than me anyway..


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Those Opus look awesome!!! what are they?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow Doc, After I get back from the doctor, who now has to set my jaw back from the ground after looking at this pic!!!!! Those look AWESOME!!!! Happy hunting!!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Nice shipment!

I'm curious, what wrapper is on the 8-5-8s??


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Fukk! thats all...


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

Good lord those look great!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Coooool!

Sweeeeet!*


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

newbies?


Hi, my name is Dave. This is my first post. I've never smoked an ISOM before, but would really like to. Where do you buy cubans? :r :r 

J/K - great googlie mooglie! that is one hell of a shipment!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Are those Cruise missles or Tomahawks? Someone's Battleship will be sunk


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

are those the "couple of boxes" you were waiting for? holy shananas that's beautiful!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Those Opus look awesome!!! what are they?


Perfection X, Robusto, and #4's


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Nice shipment!
> 
> I'm curious, what wrapper is on the 8-5-8s??


The wrapper on the 8-5-8's is maduro....I've not had the pleasure of one of these yet so thought I'd try one


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

is Opus X any good? what is that?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I haven't seen that many Opus (what's the plural of them? Opi??) in one place before! WOOO HOOOOOO!


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> The wrapper on the 8-5-8's is maduro....I've not had the pleasure of one of these yet so thought I'd try one


858 Maddie...

One of the best smokes for the $ you'll find.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

-Q


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy Shi=ite muslims batman! Now THAT's a shipment.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Those Opus look awesome!!! what are they?


see guide here:
http://www.cigarfamily.com/our_cigars_opusx_line.html

Looks to me like a mix of Perfecxion X (the cedar wrapped one), Fuente Fuente, and Robustos, though I could easily be wrong.

Regardless, I think I'm drooling on the keyboard.


----------

